# Just getting started.



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Decided that we need a new thing to do when the family comes over for holiday get togethers, a little something for young and old alike, so I started searching the net and found a web site for slot cars. After looking at a few designs, and compairing racing sets I decided on the River 50 track plan, without the weaving section of track in the middle, this was chaned to another section of straight-away.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/slots/slots2.jpg
I purchased the Tomy-AFX Grand Prix set as this contained the majority of pieces needed to build the setup, missing pieces have been picked-up off evil bay.
The table is almost finished, I'm using the L-girder system used by model railroaders for building the table, Most of the track is in and this is a sample layout to see the over all look of the track.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/slots/003.jpg
I have enough spare track and supplies that my Grandson is getting a small figure 8 set up for his birthday.

ANY COMMENTS OR SUGGESTIONS AS I PROGRESS ARE MOST WELCOME.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks to me like you have a great start there! Before you set anything in stone, run it for a while to see how it all flows. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great layout.you will probably find ya want four lanes eventually,if it catches on with the fam damily.looks like fun!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

slotnewbie69 said:


> great layout.you will probably find ya want four lanes eventually,if it catches on with the fam damily.looks like fun!


Oh I did want 4 tracks and looked at 4 plans and priced all the parts to make it, priced it right out of the budget. But if everyone likes this idea, maybe I could sell this setup and have the family build a coop-layout and all chip in a little.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's always the add a little here and there until you get all the pieces together. Keep an eye on the swap and sell section here, and take the time to sort through Ebay listings and you might be able to scoop up the extra 2 lanes fairly painlessly. Another option or two would be to check out Craigslist, and 2nd hand shops and places like Goodwill and Salvation Army. About this time of the year the stuff kids got for Xmas has laid around neglected for too long and off they go!!! I'm not a racer myself, but from what I've learned from here, racing against 1 is fun, but racing against 3 others is 3X the fun!!!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nice Start!*

Welcome to the forum Robert 

That's a geat looking layout! Take your time running it before screwing it down. It took me a few iterations and tweaks to come up with a layout that I like 

If it fits in the budget, look for a computerized timing and scoring system. If you have a spare computer, you can assemble the parts for a nominal amount. That's made my set-up even more fun to race on - especially by myself :freak:

Don't be afraid to post questions, there are plenty of knowledgeable people who are willing to help out :thumbsup:

And, finally, post lots of pictures as we all want to see how your track is progressing :wave:

Bob B.


----------

